# FS: b13 PARTS! Complete SE-R! Wilwood Brakes, CoilOvers, SSR wheels, Sway Bars+*MORE*



## b_lloyd83 (Nov 16, 2009)

E-MAIL FOR FAST RESPONSES(Comes to my Phone) OTHERWISE IT MAY BE A DAY OR TWO FOR A RESPONSE. THANKS FOR LOOKING
[email protected] There is a _ after the B (under score)

1992 Nissan Sentra SE-R
Everything is for sale! Make me an offer, I will make package deals for multiple purchases. 
Shipping is via Fed-Ex from zip 98233 if you want to look up shipping estimates. 

STILLEN Strut tower bar with adjustable Camber/Caster plates
$100 ($180 new)

Eibach Coil Overs
$450 ($1200 new)

SSR Type-C(I think) wheels with Yokohama Tires, almost new! 95% tread+
$450 ($700 just for wheels new)

Wilwood 4-Piston Brake Set w/Slotted Rotors (Complete Set)
$400 ($1200 new)

Rear Disc Brake Set-Up
$180

1.25 Inch Front sway bar (Unknown Brand)
$100

Speedo with TACH
$50

Header (Unknown Name)
$50

Aluminum Cold Air Intake Inlet
$40

Seats (No Tears) 
$100/Both

I have tons of other stuff, take a look through the pics and see what you are interested in. There is a rear sway bar much smaller than the front, haven't crawled underneath to take a look. Does also have exhaust but again havent dug into the car enough to tell the brands. 




























FULL TIRE/WHEEL/WILWOOD BRAKE SETUP:









TIRE TREAD: (95%)









REAR BRAKES:









STILLEN STRUT BAR









CAMBER/CASTER PLATES:









FRONT SWAY BAR:









ENGINE:









REAR SEATS:


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

You had a nice ride, man!


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

OUCH!! That sucks!!


----------



## b_lloyd83 (Nov 16, 2009)

rear brake setup sold


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Dude are the Ground Control Camber Caster plates and Stillen Strut Bar in good Condition? From the picture they look like they could be bent of crooked- maybe im just seeing things- might be interested in these- let me know dude-Thanks! and god id love to have those wheels!


----------



## b_lloyd83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Strut bar made it out ok. Just sold the wheels. Only other thing gone is the rear brakes. Anyone know how to edit my ad so I can show things as sold?


----------



## 93 sentration (Jun 7, 2008)

still waiting on reply for speedo and ac control panel.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Dude are the Ground Control Camber Plates and Stillen Strut Tower bar still available? Interested here- Thanks!


----------



## jonwepa (Aug 5, 2006)

u still have the strut tower bar? If si i will buy it now


----------



## b_lloyd83 (Nov 16, 2009)

Why can't I figure out how to edit my ad? Someone please help...
SOLD:
Front AND Rear Brakes
Front AND Rear Sway Bars
Front AND Rear Strut bars
Wheels


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Are the Ground Control Camber plates still available? Interested- please let me know thank you!


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

jonwepa said:


> u still have the strut tower bar? If si i will buy it now





Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Are the Ground Control Camber plates still available? Interested- please let me know thank you!


You guys need to email him if you want a fast response!
I just received my rear discs, this guy is a fast shipper and a great packer!:banana:


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

b_lloyd83 said:


> Why can't I figure out how to edit my ad? Someone please help...
> SOLD:
> Front AND Rear Brakes
> Front AND Rear Sway Bars
> ...


Thanks for the rear discs man!
I think you can only edit recent posts.
Your original post might be too old.
Posts you can edit have an "edit" button next to the "quote" button.
Check your recent posts to confirm this.


----------



## b_lloyd83 (Nov 16, 2009)

tlhingan said:


> Thanks for the rear discs man!
> I think you can only edit recent posts.
> Your original post might be too old.
> Posts you can edit have an "edit" button next to the "quote" button.
> Check your recent posts to confirm this.


I appreciate it, glad you got your discs quickly. I've noticed that I can edit reply's but not the ad itself. 

GONE:
-Wheels
-Sway bars
-Strut Bars
-Brakes (all)
-Camber Plates

I believe I have everything else

If you e-mail me I will respond within a few hours(maybe minutes) [email protected]


----------

